

Info Edge Invests $3.5 Million In Fashion Retail Site 99Labels - absk
http://thinkiota.com/2011/05/11/info-edge-invests-3-5-million-in-fashion-retail-site-99labels/

======
thinkiota
infoedge invested a huge amount in another firm couple of weeks back, seems
like they are heading towards an expansion

